# Is there a Canopus Pro Coder for mac?



## f_h_petrone (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anyone know of an app that would equal Canopus ProCoder 2.0 for Mac OSX? It's an app that converts any kind of video format into any other and runs in batches. So you select a bunch of files to convert, a target conversion setting and then you click RUN.

Can this be achieved with Automator?

Thanks!


----------



## Veljo (Oct 12, 2005)

The only batch conversion video app I can think of is Compressor but I'm not sure it's what you're after.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

Mods: shouldn't this post be moved to Mac OS X System & Mac Software?


----------



## mindbend (Oct 12, 2005)

Compressor is the best option for OS X. I think it's only available as part of the Final Cut suite though. What's really great about Compressor is that you can make Droplets. So basically you just drag your video files on the Droplet and it encodees it based on that Droplet's settings. Also, if you get Flip4Mac's WMV for Quicktime components, you can even use Compressor to batch encode Windows Media. I know, why on earth would you want to do that? Because sometimes you have to, that's why. At least this way you can do it on your own terms.

I would definitely think you could set up something via Automator though. Don't ask me how to do it!

There's also the Sorenson encoding app, but it's not as versatile in terms of going to and from ANY codec. 
http://www.sorensonmedia.com/

And Cleaner even made it to OS X, but has been all but dropped. (Hell, maybe it's been officially dropped). 

And there are even more batch conversion tools, some pretty darned good ones, though I can't recall names. I use Compressor.

Kind of depends on your needs. Do you just need to batch encoding of MPEG4s? Do you need to go back and forth from Quicktime/Windows media? Are you encoding for DVD? Do you need the best possible quality available in a codec? Each of those questions has a different answer for which encoder to use.


----------



## f_h_petrone (Oct 15, 2005)

actually, mindbend, what I need is an app wich would transcode anything to anything. If Compressor does this then I'll have to buy Final Cut  I hope there's another cheaper one that does the job.


----------

